# Using termite baits?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Can anyone point me to sources of info on how to use termite baits?

I know some brands homeowners are allowed to use are spectracide terminate, and termirid.


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Termite baits are very effective when monitored on a regular basis. The best on the market, in my humble opinion, is the Whitmire Advance Baiting System. Remember, monitoring consistently on a bi-monthly or quarterly basis is the key to keeping termites away from your home.

Bugzilla out--


----------

